# Standing knee soreness



## Nazz44 (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm a masters/cat. 4 cyclist and have ridden for about 14 years. Started off as a runner started cycling to cross train and enjoyed cycling more (duh). I've never had any knee issues till recently. I'm a musician and after standing and playing for four hours my left knee was sore as hell, plus just started working at a YMCA which also entails a lot of standing. Any thing I can do help ease the soreness or better yet prevent it? I wear good shoes and now pay attention to not putting all my weight on my left leg. Will riding or running make the situation worse? I can do without the running but I am gonna ride.
Thanx


----------



## netlobo96 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Riding helps from my experience*

I have been blessed with great knees but I am careful to take care of them. I rarely run preferring the low impact nature of cycling on my joints. Occasionally, I do over do it and get some soreness. I treat the soreness with Aloe MSM Gel (Forever Living Products). It is wonderful. I ride at least 25 miles everyday and more 2 to 3 times a week including some wickedly steep and long climbs (standing out of the saddle). I am telling you the MSM works!


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

Nazz44 said:


> I'm a masters/cat. 4 cyclist and have ridden for about 14 years. Started off as a runner started cycling to cross train and enjoyed cycling more (duh). I've never had any knee issues till recently. I'm a musician and after standing and playing for four hours my left knee was sore as hell, plus just started working at a YMCA which also entails a lot of standing. Any thing I can do help ease the soreness or better yet prevent it? I wear good shoes and now pay attention to not putting all my weight on my left leg. Will riding or running make the situation worse? I can do without the running but I am gonna ride.
> Thanx


I would recommend you find a doctor you trust localy and try and figure out the problem. As you may or may not know i'm a Chiroprator, but trying to evaluate this with limited info isn't possible. Where does it hurt? What is the pain like? Have you injured it before? Can you remember anything that happened recently that could have injured it? I could go on and on. Hard to poke around on your leg through my computer. Rubbing some special cream on it isn't the answer unfortunately. Go get it looked at and report back to us what you find out. One thing I would be concerned about is the condition of that joint (if the pain is indeed coming from the joint area and not above or below) and what type of physical activity history you have (work/play). Good Luck.


----------



## ktm882 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Sub,

long as we are on the knee subject. I am a former(?) motocross racer with so-so knees. April 17 I had total left knee replacement. Got back into cycling as a means to improve the function and since rehab gave me my walking papers I am on my own. How much is too much or do I hammer away on the bike and deal with it. My right knee the doctor wanted to do at the same time but I am a p**ssy when it omes to surgery pain. I get some soreness in the right but not on the bike, after the ride when I am walking or climbing stairs. On the surgery knee, I was and still have some issues with ...ecentric motion like walking down hills or stairs. I have swelling still and the PTs say that will go away in about 4-5 more months. I do 20-25 miles on a road bike 3 times a week and some MTB riding in between that. Any suggestions to lessen the pain? WIll this much riding do more hurt than good? It'll be a while b4 I get on the motorbike but I am having such a blast I aint worried about it. 
I'm at [email protected] or you can post it here if you wish.
Mike


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

ktm882 said:


> Hey Sub,
> 
> long as we are on the knee subject. I am a former(?) motocross racer with so-so knees. April 17 I had total left knee replacement. Got back into cycling as a means to improve the function and since rehab gave me my walking papers I am on my own. How much is too much or do I hammer away on the bike and deal with it. My right knee the doctor wanted to do at the same time but I am a p**ssy when it omes to surgery pain. I get some soreness in the right but not on the bike, after the ride when I am walking or climbing stairs. On the surgery knee, I was and still have some issues with ...ecentric motion like walking down hills or stairs. I have swelling still and the PTs say that will go away in about 4-5 more months. I do 20-25 miles on a road bike 3 times a week and some MTB riding in between that. Any suggestions to lessen the pain? WIll this much riding do more hurt than good? It'll be a while b4 I get on the motorbike but I am having such a blast I aint worried about it.
> I'm at [email protected] or you can post it here if you wish.
> Mike


Hey mike

I have to give a similar answer to this. Your currently getting physical therapy and it's been recommended to get your other knee replaced. Sounds like the joint is just about finished in the other knee so it's understandable that prolonged use is going to cause some stiffness and more than likely pain. I'm sure they are working on increasing your range of motion, how much of that has returned post surgery so far? I'm sure your physical therapist has alot of experience with these types of cases, it's a big part of their business. I would ask them the same question and they will be able to give you a better answer since they know your entire history and what type of progress you have made through rehab so far. Sometimes more pain does not equal more gain.

I'm a fellow Dirt Biker as well but I got into it later in life and I stay away from the tracks. I spend all my time riding single track on my ktm 250sx and it puts a big smile on my face. I do however fear injuries to the knee and every other part of my body though :yikes:


----------



## ktm882 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hah! a KTM 250SX  thats what I also ride. Cool. go to hometown.aol.com/vetb882

PT just booted me last week, they said they cant do any more for me. The right knee has worn cartilage on the inside but the left which got the surgery had no cartilage, I was bone on bone for a coupla years. The pain on the right is minor compared to what the left was feeling. I almost fell of a pole (telephone) a few times before I relented and got the surgery. The ROM is abut 120-122 degrees on my own and they can force it to 130 which they say is full but it just doesnt feel normal. My brain can tell there is a titanium joint sitting in there and while walking it is disconcerting at times. I worry if I will ever moto again since on the bike there are times when a crash causes you to fold up (I suppose on the bicycle it can happen too) and I was told if that happens and the knee folds past the prosthesis allowance I can gig my knee beyond repair. :-(

I usually do 20-25 miles 3x a week on the road bike and some mtb riding in between that. Tried going to the gym also with weight work but I just dont know. What excercises can helo me get better and help the cycling at the same time?

Thanx 4 the advice.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry I missed that your PT booted ya. I think that's the best answer I can give ya over the net though. I noticed your screen name after i replied, figured you rode a 4 stroke like everyone else these days. They will have to pry my 2 stroke away from me! I see all the website you visit..Have you been to ktmtalk.com?

I would be a little nervous riding the ktm with that knee replacement though, but I also understand that if you love it that much your willing to take the risk. I've suffered more injuries on the road bike due to racing and being hit by a car while training than I have while riding the ktm. Good luck with the knee, sorry I couldn't be of more help.

forgot to ask, what vintage is your ktm? Looks like 2003-2006, tough to tell from that angle. Mine is a 2001, great for being able to ride year round with the green sticker due to the CARB laws


----------



## ktm882 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Doc,
I am a die hard 2-stroke fan. There might be a 4 banger in my future but I will always have a 2-stroke. Good guess on the vintage, the bike is a 2003 with 2005 shrouds and Decal works grahpics. Pro Circuit pipe and silencer with a Steahly 8 oz flywheel. Maxxis front and Michelin rear. 

How dangerous is the road racing, the guy in my lbs sugested I 'just enjoy riding your bike' and to forget any notion of starting to race at my age. I still feel the fire in me, at 46 I'm a better dirt biker than at 26, not as much energy but way more skills. What class do you race on the road? Is doing group rides a good way to get a feel for what a race is like or is it just a hammerfest from the word go?
People in cars scare me, at work I drive a 14k lb. bucket truck and the crap people pull in front of that beast makes me leery of any "sleepwalker" behind the wheel when I am on the bicycle.
Be safe, be cool.
MJ


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I've had a bunk left knee ever since I started cycling about 1997. It actually kept me off of the bike for a lot of that time due to pain. Recently I have agressively dealt with it by seeing a very good ortho who prescribed physical therapy after the MRI showed no signs of damage. The PT has made a WORLD of difference! I am riding virtually pain free now. I stretch, strengthen, and roll every morning and evening, especially post ride. It works wonders. For me, running is out of the question. Nothing I do seems to aleviate the pain from running. I am sticking to cycling and that it just fine with me as I like it more anyway. The knee is a very complicated thing. I suggest you see a dr. and see what he/she thinks and go from there. That route worked great for me. My $.02.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

ktm882 said:


> Hey Doc,
> I am a die hard 2-stroke fan. There might be a 4 banger in my future but I will always have a 2-stroke. Good guess on the vintage, the bike is a 2003 with 2005 shrouds and Decal works grahpics. Pro Circuit pipe and silencer with a Steahly 8 oz flywheel. Maxxis front and Michelin rear.
> 
> How dangerous is the road racing, the guy in my lbs sugested I 'just enjoy riding your bike' and to forget any notion of starting to race at my age. I still feel the fire in me, at 46 I'm a better dirt biker than at 26, not as much energy but way more skills. What class do you race on the road? Is doing group rides a good way to get a feel for what a race is like or is it just a hammerfest from the word go?
> ...


I was gonna change my guess on the year and exclude 2006 after looking at the picture again. The swingarm changed in 2006. As far as racing, it can be dangerous. I've had 3 crashes all of them in criteriums. Twice the accident was caused by someone else and I had no where to go and the 3rd was self inflicted. My right foot came unclipped as I was sprinting off the front of the group for a prime..I did a complete flip before hitting the ground. I've never been "injured" racing though, only donated alot of skin. I was however hit by an RV while training, that one cost me almost a year of work and some surgery on my arm.

The best advice I can give on racing is..go race! If you like it go for it. You sound like the type that would like it alot. I'm one of those that doesn't enjoy group rides very much. I do ride with some regulars but most people are unable to control themselves and turn everything into a race. My response "pin a number on and let's see what you got". Everyoen thinks they are a training ride hero but it's a whole different story when it really counts. I'm currently a Cat 3 and should be Cat 2 by May/June this next year. I've finaly found the time to train full time and race enough to make it happen, and I've already at the front of the 3's with only mediocre conditioning. Good luck, and if you try a race let us know what you think.


----------



## ktm882 (Aug 14, 2007)

DAMN!!! Cat 3 to 2, you ARE a badazzz!!! Way cool deal. (huuge grin).
I want to build some legs first and wont actually enter a race until next season. I'm smart enough to not jump into racing when the rest of the field are already at their peak from racing most of the year already. I might do a final race of the year when points are already settled and it's more like a see you next year thing.

You spoke of getting injured as losing a year of work, I totally get that. I am already getting nutty if I cant ride and maintain my miles. I actually perished the thought of getting hurt because I would "lose my fitness legs."

When I do enter a race I will let you know. Thanks for the encouragement and good luck in your next race.
Mike


----------



## ktm882 (Aug 14, 2007)

*bum knee*



tyro said:


> I've had a bunk left knee ever since I started cycling about 1997. It actually kept me off of the bike for a lot of that time due to pain. Recently I have agressively dealt with it by seeing a very good ortho who prescribed physical therapy after the MRI showed no signs of damage. The PT has made a WORLD of difference! I am riding virtually pain free now. I stretch, strengthen, and roll every morning and evening, especially post ride. It works wonders. For me, running is out of the question. Nothing I do seems to aleviate the pain from running. I am sticking to cycling and that it just fine with me as I like it more anyway. The knee is a very complicated thing. I suggest you see a dr. and see what he/she thinks and go from there. That route worked great for me. My $.02.


*Tyro,
thanks for the response. I do need to stretch more, they said that in PT. WHat do you mean by "roll" every morning? How many miles do you ride when you go out?
L8r,
Mike*


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

"Rolling" refers to using a foam roller. It helps to break up adhesions between the muscles and fascia bands...very often prescribed for IT band issues. Also helps work out any knots in the quads, calves, piri, etc. Oftentimes knee pain can be traced back to certain muscles having trigger points or other tightness issues that are pulling the joint in one direction or another. I'm no expert, but there is much info on the web in regards to all that. The TP Therapy system is a well marketed set-up for working out leg issues...but you can do the same with your own tools...just requires learning the science behind it and experimenting. If you have the cash for the system, go for it...seems to be all the rage in the Tri world. Foam rollers are cheap <$20 and most running stores should carry them. It's amazing what a regimen of stretching, rolling, and extrinsic muscle strengthening can do. Of course, so can proper bike fit...

Just some ideas to get mull over...




ktm882 said:


> *Tyro,
> WHat do you mean by "roll" every morning?
> L8r,
> Mike*


----------



## ktm882 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Sub,
happy to report that since I have been keeping track of my mileage I have managed since July 14th to put on 1146 miles on my road bike.  I'm proud of myself, I can hardly believe it. I am now doing 40 miles rides a couple times a week and some 20-30 miles hill rides when the weather isnt crappy.

Going down to Budds Creek this weekend to ride the motocross bike for the fist time since April13, the day befoe knee replacement. I can wait. Still gonna try a 60 miles with a guy that I have hooked up with. he is a member of the Major Taylor Iron Riders Club in NYC and he hammers. I konw I am gonna get dropped but I am making the full 60 miles.
Happy Thanksgiving to all who might read this,
Michael


----------

